# PC can't find USB Device (MP3 player )



## sikpupi (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

The wife got herself a new 'tiny' MP3 player by Creative Zen called the Stone for walking in the park etc.

She has asked me to transfer some music on to it from the PC BUT the PC sees only a 'Removeable Disk -E' . However...if I try to access it ..the PC freezes up.

Any ideas why??? 

If I plug in a Cam,era or my other MP3 Iriver player..it sees them fine and I have full access ??

Thanks

Sikky


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It could be defective. Return it for a replacement.


----------



## aeh223 (Apr 11, 2007)

You may have a problem using your mp3 player in MTP mode. Apparently, some older computers can't find the driver for this mode and will only work if you set your player to MSC mode. There does not seem to be any fix for this problem. (I spent days on the phone with tech support before I figured out what was going on.) (Try changing the USB mode in your MP3 player to MSC and see if the computer recognizes it then.)


----------



## sikpupi (Jan 30, 2004)

223...

Many thanks....but how would I do that?????

Unfortunately... I can't even see the MP3 / Drive to do any changes ???

Thanks


----------



## aeh223 (Apr 11, 2007)

Go to the menu on your MP3 player and go to settings. There should be something called USB. There will (hopefully be 2 choices.) One should be MSC. It may be called something else. Check your manual. Select this mode and try to connect to your computer again. This may not be the problem, but is easy to try. MP3 players seem like they should be super easy, but they are anything but!!! Good luck.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If she just got it, I would suggest exchanging it. I don't know what aeh is referring to, so I can't comment. But if I bought a brand new MP3 that didn't work and locked up my computer, I'd exchange it or return it. There's really not much troubleshooting if it never worked and can't be accessed on the computer. 

I assume you verified your USB ports work and you're connecting it to actual ports on the motherboard and not a USB hub, correct?


----------

